# Is Coffee a date?



## MrNiceGuy (Sep 24, 2010)

So ive been talking to this girl for about 2 weeks over text. She then out of the blue said we should meet up and grab coffee sometime. Then she says monday next week. I told her I worked but get off at 2 and I am usually busy during the day at gym. To my surprise she said well then take a day off the gym just that one day.

Next day she sends me a text saying "Hi! Sorry busy day but I cant wait til Monday!"

Me: " Hopefully work goes good. Im going to be pissed if they hold me back. "knock on wood".
Hurry Knock on some wood lol!"

Her: "Lol, your headd!"
- that confused me which head? lol. maybe its just me being a guy thinking but lol. 

Anyway. Im like cool a date but its just coffee. We've never met before and she sent me texts like shes so excited for monday. Idk im a fail at this but I need some input. Date or not? Is this just trying to get to know eachother or something more. - im terrible with women.

We flirt a little but nothing sexual. unless above msg lol. 
or should I just ask lol dont wanna be weird about it.

------Date #1
. So we just got together. I got lost couldnt find the coffee place she was at. So She met me in the food court. I got ice cream and she coffee. We talked for like 30 minutes. I was so nervous lol but we hit it off and we went to go eat some japanese food? I think funny cause I never ate it before so shes like just go ahead and try it. Its served in small balls so I hate one and damn it was burning in my mouth the first thought was spit that crap out cause ur mouth is on fire. *like its way too hot not spicy*. but I sucked it up cause she would be like thats nasty if I spit it out but I just swallowed it and the whole time coughing and shes like let me get you some water. Asks if im ok. I also met her best friend she was working there we had a good laugh.

Anyway we talk for about a good hour sit in this japanese drinking place. There was drinks but we didnt drink and she made a bet saying she knows what a pitcher is compared to a class. I said lets make it interesting if that is a pitcher which it is you buy me dinner and if its not ill buy you dinner. I won . So we went off to eat pho? Ive never ate it before and sat there and talked for a good other hour. She starts talking about movies so we go to the movies watch that gerald butler movie the secret service one. Pretty good *** movie.

The whole movie im like **** what the hell how do I make a move. I remember her saying something like she wants to take things slow and all and she went on a date *her ex* who was really touchy feeling and didnt like that. So I didnt make a move. But we talked real close like breathing on eachother some parts throughout the movie.

Then near the end I whispered to her "can I tell you something" shes like yeah Im like I like you. She smiles and says I like you too. We just talk for the rest of the movie. Chatting and I took her to her friends house her best friend. whos a girl. Cause she wanted to know what happened lol.

Anyway went good and we are going to do something else sometime. sadly I didnt make a move lol but in good time.

6 hours of the best time of my life. First real date. Like a meet together one on one.

------Date 2
Update: So we had our second date yesterday. Pretty fun. We went to get frozen yogurt pretty good. Walked around and went to a pet store talked about pets and "stuff". Ate Sushi and went to the movies. Watched the Croods pretty funny. I made a move in the theatre. We were just chatting and im like wow you got small hands and im like lets compare and when we compared hands I just held her hand. Then she starts touching me saying hey can you crack your fingers and starts touching my hands.
We stopped for a bit then in the movie I placed my hand palms up on her lap and she held my hand until the movie was over. We talked most of the movie all the way in the back. Funny cause when the movie started shes like do you want this arm rest down so I gave her that look like uh no lol. and we were close the whole movie. Pretty cool. We played some claw game and she won 2 stuffed animals. We walked around and then decided to go stargazing.
We went to this spot at around 10:20 stars and everything. We talk and I make another move just sat real close to her and put my arm around her waist. Sitting there enjoying it chatting about stars and how the universe ends. Then a cop comes and is like hey the place is closing you got to leave. So we leave and try to find another place to chat but all parking is closed. So I go and drop her off at her house. But near her house cause her mom is home. So when we said goodbye she comes to hug me and we go the same way almost kissing but idk what happened and we kept moving heads like 3 times lol. Said good bye and shes like Awkward I was This close to kissing you on the cheek but smiling. 

Now im confused if she wanted to kiss me on the cheek or she said that cause the whole messed up head hug? Ahh idk.

But we are meeting up for a 3rd date. next week. Planning it out 

So freaken happy ha.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

How did you start texting each other to begin with?


----------



## MrNiceGuy (Sep 24, 2010)

on some dating website. Hmm so I think that answers it lol. Im busy all the time and cant find anyone interesting so thought id make a profile and one thing after another now we chatting and coffee..


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

I think she meant the head on your shoulders...haha

I would say its a date to get to know each other better, texting doesn't show emotion so its not a true view of the meanings..Good Luck


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Yeah, then I'd definitely consider that a date. Unless she specifically said she is only looking for friends or something. But the fact that she is taking the initiative to ask you to meet-up makes it seem like she's into you. Hope it goes well. Make sure to report back!


----------



## MrNiceGuy (Sep 24, 2010)

haha yeah she said shes ready for a relationship but doesnt want to rush anything. Which is why i think she asked me to coffee kinda informal and relaxed.


----------



## villadb (Dec 30, 2012)

As she asked you for coffee you should ask her to go to dinner when you meet up (assuming you like her that way), then I would consider it a date. It shows keenness on both sides.


----------



## I wish i was normal (May 28, 2012)

You met on a dating site and after talking for 2 weeks, she's asked to meet up with you. OF COURSE IT'S A DATE! Congrats! I hope it goes well, then you should ask her out for dinner sometime. But i've never been on a date (i've had someone say "yes", only to then cancel) so you should probably ignore everything i've just said because i am clueless haha


----------



## MrNiceGuy (Sep 24, 2010)

Yeah I guess it is. She keeps texting me like "Two more Days ^_^". Meaning she thinks more of it as a date. Kinda nervous now lol. WTF DO I SAY LOL.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

wow she is excited about this, good sign, she seems to like you. Definitely a date, good lucky and have fun


----------



## Zulnex (Mar 30, 2013)

Hope it goes well. Good luck to you.


----------



## MrNiceGuy (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks. I appreciate it. This my first time just a girl and I actually 1 on 1 planned ahead. Everyone will go well! I know it.


----------



## MrNiceGuy (Sep 24, 2010)

Lol its a date. She basically said so. She wants to get coffee then do other things. Probably go eat or something. Just feeling eachother out. no Pun.


----------



## kuhan1923 (Oct 28, 2012)

Good luck man. Other things eh?


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

i think its less than a date but more than a friendly get together aslong as your intentions are understood...i dont really know what to call them so i call them coffee dates


----------



## liberateme (Apr 8, 2013)

It sounds like a date to me, but this arrangement has the potential to be either platonic or romantic. I actually think going out for coffee is the ideal place to start. I'd be uncomfortable going out to dinner at a fancy restaurant with someone that I haven't gotten to know well already. 

Good luck, and let us know how it goes.


----------



## alissadisa (Mar 25, 2013)

Hello asked you for coffee you should ask her to go to dinner when you meet up (assuming you like her that way), then I would consider it a date. It shows keenness on both sides Good luck man.


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

Wether its an official date or not is irelevant she is interested in you so be yourself and have a great time. We are all wishing you well!


----------



## MrNiceGuy (Sep 24, 2010)

. So we just got together. I got lost couldnt find the coffee place she was at. So She met me in the food court. I got ice cream and she coffee. We talked for like 30 minutes. I was so nervous lol but we hit it off and we went to go eat some japanese food? I think funny cause I never ate it before so shes like just go ahead and try it. Its served in small balls so I hate one and damn it was burning in my mouth the first thought was spit that crap out cause ur mouth is on fire. *like its way too hot not spicy*. but I sucked it up cause she would be like thats nasty if I spit it out but I just swallowed it and the whole time coughing and shes like let me get you some water. Asks if im ok. I also met her best friend she was working there we had a good laugh.

Anyway we talk for about a good hour sit in this japanese drinking place. There was drinks but we didnt drink and she made a bet saying she knows what a pitcher is compared to a class. I said lets make it interesting if that is a pitcher which it is you buy me dinner and if its not ill buy you dinner. I won . So we went off to eat pho? Ive never ate it before and sat there and talked for a good other hour. She starts talking about movies so we go to the movies watch that gerald butler movie the secret service one. Pretty good *** movie.

The whole movie im like **** what the hell how do I make a move. I remember her saying something like she wants to take things slow and all and she went on a date *her ex* who was really touchy feeling and didnt like that. So I didnt make a move. But we talked real close like breathing on eachother some parts throughout the movie.

Then near the end I whispered to her "can I tell you something" shes like yeah Im like I like you. She smiles and says I like you too. We just talk for the rest of the movie. Chatting and I took her to her friends house her best friend. whos a girl. Cause she wanted to know what happened lol.

Anyway went good and we are going to do something else sometime.  sadly I didnt make a move lol but in good time.

6 hours of the best time of my life. First real date. Like a meet together one on one.


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

Brilliant. I hope you are happy together .


----------



## Rubiconmango (May 24, 2012)

Good for you man, hope it goes well


----------



## MrNiceGuy (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks guys I appreciate it. Funny cause she noticed I was nervous the second I met her. Talking got my nervousness down and it went really good.


----------



## albert024 (Feb 13, 2013)

Never ever say it is just a coffee meeting it is date and it is up to you on you can you impress that girl to make it date.


----------



## popeet (Dec 8, 2005)

So great. Well done. I love Pho.


----------



## SST (Apr 10, 2013)

She's just flirting with you, I think she liked communication with you so she wants to know you better


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Nawwww.


----------



## PaxBritannica (Dec 10, 2012)

It's a drink


----------



## MrNiceGuy (Sep 24, 2010)

Update: So we had our second date yesterday. Pretty fun. We went to get frozen yogurt pretty good. Walked around and went to a pet store talked about pets and "stuff". Ate Sushi and went to the movies. Watched the Croods pretty funny. I made a move in the theatre. We were just chatting and im like wow you got small hands and im like lets compare and when we compared hands I just held her hand. Then she starts touching me saying hey can you crack your fingers and starts touching my hands.
We stopped for a bit then in the movie I placed my hand palms up on her lap and she held my hand until the movie was over. We talked most of the movie all the way in the back. Funny cause when the movie started shes like do you want this arm rest down so I gave her that look like uh no lol. and we were close the whole movie. Pretty cool. We played some claw game and she won 2 stuffed animals. We walked around and then decided to go stargazing.
We went to this spot at around 10:20 stars and everything. We talk and I make another move just sat real close to her and put my arm around her waist.  Sitting there enjoying it chatting about stars and how the universe ends. Then a cop comes and is like hey the place is closing you got to leave. So we leave and try to find another place to chat but all parking is closed. So I go and drop her off at her house. But near her house cause her mom is home. So when we said goodbye she comes to hug me and we go the same way almost kissing but idk what happened and we kept moving heads like 3 times lol. Said good bye and shes like Awkward I was This close to kissing you on the cheek but smiling. 

Now im confused if she wanted to kiss me on the cheek or she said that cause the whole messed up head hug? Ahh idk.

But we are meeting up for a 3rd date. next week. Planning it out


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

That sounds genuinely amazing- I am really pleased for you


----------



## MrNiceGuy (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks Donnie


----------



## LonelyDuckling (Nov 20, 2012)

Great job 

But, just make sure you don't pressure yourself to make moves all the time. Enjoy the moment. Let things happen when they happen. Hell, the woman I'm dating, I didn't even start kissing her until quite a few dates in. Everyone is different, I know in the movies that things usually happen hot and heavy, passionate kissing on the first date and all that, but it often doesn't translate to real life. I don't know, maybe I'm saying this because I waited until she just reached in and kissed me, lol.

At one point during my dates, I got so nervous during a date that it took away from what we were doing at the time, I was so absorbed into whether I should be doing this and that, and my anxiety rose to a level that I said some stupid things about sex, and caused further anxiety for me, and pressure for her.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

idk what is a date


----------

